

YC Companies Might Be Worth $13.7B, Startups Getting Same Low Offers Since 2005 - citizenkeys
http://ycuniverse.com/y-combinator-companies-potentially-worth-13-7-billion-new-investments-still-get-same-low-offers-since-2005

======
anish_t
I believe the same offering as 2005 from YC is still fair. There is no magical
formula to weigh the mentoring and quality of advice received with equity. The
track record of YC companies however is a clear metric to judge this
proposition as being fair. With so many more years of experience nurturing
startups, the value proposition of YC’s mentoring and the alumni community
seems clearly much higher than it was in 2005. So the deal doesn’t get worse
each year as the article states, but gets better and justifies keeping the
same offer as 2005.

